# Camping Orbitur Quarteira



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

This site was scheduled to close at the end of 2010. Does anyone know the latest situation? As far as I can ascertain it is still open, if this is so what is its future please?

peedee


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Keycamp are taking bookings for the site until Sept this year. 

The closure has been rumoured for a few years but it stays open. 

I'm putting 2+2 together (so might be wide of the mark) but I suspect plans to move the camp and develop the land have probably been shelved until it makes financial sense to build apartments.

Anyone visiting the site during April, May, June or September should look at the Vancansoleil Camping Cheques scheme. The last time we were there we rec'd 14 nights for 10 cheques so a stay worked out at less then £7pn with elec.

B


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

StanDup said:


> I'm putting 2+2 together (so might be wide of the mark) but I suspect plans to move the camp and develop the land have probably been shelved until it makes financial sense to build apartments.
> 
> B


Thanks StanDup, ithink that is highly likely but it would be good to hear from someone overwintering there what the latest is.

peedee


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Stopped there a few times over the years last November was the last time, it has gone downhill.
It was fly infested, noisy from dogs and also from the building work going on adjacent. It is slowly being squeezed and overlooked by the building work going on.

The quietest part of the site was all closed off.

RD


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi
I was there over Chrismas/New year, There are a lot more huts on the site now, prices have gone up this year now no discount for over 60s if you buy Orbiture card at 10e you get 15% off. Last 4 days in December are now HIGH rate and APRIL is Middle rate Washing machine 4.60e so quite a hike. Will look for somewhere else if this way next year.

Huss


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There always was a problem with feral dogs, campers will feed them 

Last time I stayed there in 2009 it was with an ACSI card and it was quite pleasant. They were building next door but it had not got intrusive.

peedee


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Stillm open and fully operational 3 days ago. We spoke to some long stay people and they siad that the rumours are about 4 years old and they have not heard anything recent about closure.
It was our first time here and I have to say that we found the general appearance of the site to be shoddy and have an overall air of a lack of investment. Sadly there was not a toilet seat in any of the blocks and the showers were not the cleanest. When you compare it to other ACSI sites we thought it was quite poor. Its one saving grace is Quateria itself which we thought was lovely.
Sadly I would say that we would not stop there again.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Grasscutter, is this your first time in Portugal? Where else have you stayed there? Portuguese sites tend to be not so good as other European sites and I guess they are all suffering from the economic downturn. Of course it could be that it is still ear marked for closure so no investment in the site is going to be made.

peedee


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Peedee. We also stayed at Albufeira which was slightly better than Orbitur Quarteria. We were surprised how much more expensive everything seemed to be. We are now back in Spain.


----------

